# Naples Florida Area



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

My wife and I are headed to the Naples/Marco Island area the first week of August for vacation. I was thinking of hitting the beaches for Snook. Any reports on how the fishing has been lately and fly recommendations?


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

Well my wife and I arrived in Naples yesterday only to find that the red tide was bad here. Decided to try fishing the beach on Marco Island as the red tide was reported to be not so bad there. Got there early and walked the beach looking for Snook but didn’t see any live ones. Did see a dead one in the water as well as a lot of dead catfish along the beach. Also was a lot of coughing and sneezing among the beach goers including myself. Definitely not a healthy ecosystem along the beaches right now. Wife and I have decided to head back early, no point hanging around here.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I fished south of Marco Wednesday and the water looked odd. We only managed to catch a few seatrout. Didn't see anything dead other than the bite.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitely reports of it being on the south side of Marco.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm out of town but my dad went out of Naples today and said the backwaters were full of dead fish. Lots of snook even larger ones over 36". He said it felt like he was running fish through a blender there were so many of them.


----------



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

This is terrible news. I was planning on heading south early this year before the season ended. I usually don’t head down from Cape Cod until November but this was going to be the year. 
I’ve even been looking through the classifieds for my first skiff. 
I live right on Estero Bay, and was planning on fishing the bay and all around Pine Island before the waters cooled off. 
Bummer. I don’t know what we need to do to curb red tide, I’m assuming it has a lot to do with the warming of or waters, so that’s going to be a slow fix. But as far as the Blue Green algae the state needs to stop dumping
water from Okeechobee into our fisheries. End Rant.....


----------

